# Upgrade using Linux ?(Ubuntu)



## Ogre6473 (Nov 21, 2007)

I know you can upgrade a S2 TiVo using Linux, but I was wondering if someone can explain it a little clearer. I'm using Ubuntu and want to add a 250 (or maybe it is 300) gigabyte hard drive. I know there is a how to on the hinsdale site, but it has a lot of jumping back and forth and "If you want to do this then go down 3 paragraphs" type stuff. All I want to do is replace the hard drive with a larger one and not have to use a boot disk since I am already using a version of linux that supports NTFS.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The easy way is to boot the MFSLive CD and use the Interactive Command Generator If you really want to do it the hard way the MFSTools programs on the MFSLive CD will run in standard Linux also


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It is probably easier to use the existing existing boot disks, which will mount (in RW) your EXT2 or 3 file system just fine (if you indeed set up your system for that), or a FAT file system.

I gave up on the latter and do the former for my TiVo hack system.
If you insist on using Ubuntu, you will have to install the tivopart tool (likely compiling it), so your OS can recognize Tivo drives, and compile mfstools also.


----------



## Ogre6473 (Nov 21, 2007)

Okay, so it's obvious that MFS Tools is the way to do it. Got one more question though. I am on a laptop and the drive I want to setup is in a generic external enclosure on a USB connection. Will MFS Tools see the drive and let me do it through USB?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

I've just finished using mfslive to image a drive in a usb enclosure.


----------

